# I need some advice



## Viridis (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey all,

I used to love painting, but for some reason stopped a long time ago. I recently started getting back into it and, after a few dabbles, decided that I wanted to take on something ambitious.

I have a really close friend who's birthday is coming up, and I wanted to paint her something really special. I unfortunately don't have a lot of knowledge of the different styles and techniques that I can use.

Enter you guys.

I want to paint a scene from a trip that my friend and I took together to Florence, Italy. It was pretty overcast most of the time we were there (perfect museum weather), so I think that is the kind of thing I want to go for. I have a reference image that I found on the internet of the perspective I wanted to go for:
https://goo.gl/images/aFqsj9

So, are there any cool techniques or styles do you think I should go for? I seen some of those "rainy day street scene for beginners" videos where everything is black and white except for the people of interest (I wore a blue trench coat and she had a beige one), and I thought that might be cool. 

What do you think? I prefer using acrylic on canvas. Let me know the kinds of things I would need to buy (I'm seeing some weird stuff like modelling clay that I've never seen before). I have a month to pull this off.

Thank you for helping me out!
-Viridis


----------



## dannysmith869 (Oct 3, 2017)

Hey, if you live in the united states call me at 7pm-ish, 6789926041. I have so much to say but over the computer i cant combine the right words together.


----------



## Viridis (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you for your reply @dannysmith869

Unfortunately I cannot call you. I live in Toronto, Canada. 

I have started the piece on one of my canvases already, but I have a spare one on standby in case. I have been working on it tirelessly, sometimes spending whole hours getting frustrated over not being able to figure out how to mix a colour that I made the day before. 

I feel like the piece is starting to come along (in a very roundabout way), but I am very open to suggestions.

I really wanted to do something realistic, but I don't think I have the hands for it. 

Here's what I have so far:


----------

